# Studio Ghibli: Spirited Away & The Cat Returns on Blu-ray 6/16



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Disney Presents Two Beloved Films from the Acclaimed Studio Ghibli
Available for the First Time on Blu-ray™



Hayao Miyazaki’s Oscar®-Winning Masterpiece

SPIRITED AWAY



The Enchanting Fantasy Adventure

THE CAT RETURNS


Experience these Magical Adventures Like Never Before

on Blu-ray Combo Pack June 16, 2015



SPIRITED AWAY:



Synopsis: From Hayao Miyazaki, one of the most celebrated filmmakers in the history of animated cinema, comes the Oscar®-winning triumph (2002, Best Animated Feature Film), filled with astonishing beauty and epic adventure, a dazzling masterpiece for the ages. “Spirited Away” is a wondrous fantasy about a young girl, Chihiro, trapped in a strange new world of spirits. When her parents undergo a mysterious transformation, she must call on the courage she never knew she had to free herself and return her family to the outside world. An unforgettable story, brimming with creativity, “Spirited Away” will take you on a journey beyond your imagination. It’s a fantastic tale the whole family will want to experience over and over again on Disney Blu-ray!


English Voice Cast: Daveigh Chase (Chihiro), Suzanne Pleshette (Yubaba/Zeniba), Jason Marsden (Haku), Susan Egan (Lin), David Ogden Stiers (Kamaji), Lauren Holly (Chihiro's Mother), Michael Chiklis (Chihiro's Father), John Ratzenberger (Assistant Manager), Tara Strong (“Baby”)& Bob Bergen (Aogaeru).


Writer/ Director: Hayao Miyazaki

Producers: English Version: Donald W. Ernst & John Lasseter, Japanese Version: Toshio Suzuki

Rating: English Version: PG for some scary moment (US & Canada)

Feature Run Time: 125 minutes

Bonus Content: Introduction by John Lasseter

The Art of Spirited Away

Behind The Microphone

Original Japanese Storyboards

Nippon Television Special

Original Japanese Trailers

TV Spots



THE CAT RETURNS:


Synopsis: From the Studio that brought you “Spirited Away,” comes the visually stunning “The Cat Returns.” Haru, a schoolgirl bored by her ordinary routine, saves the life of an unusual cat, and suddenly her world is transformed beyond anything she ever imagined. To change her fate, she’ll need to learn to believe in herself and, in the process, she will learn to appreciate her everyday life. For the first time ever on Disney Blu-ray comes “The Cat Returns,” a magical animated adventure that will delight and inspire everyone.


English Voice Cast: Anne Hathaway (Haru), Cary Elwes (The Baron), Peter Boyle (Muta), Elliott Gould (Toto),
Andy Richter (Natoru), Rene Auberjonois (Natori), Tim Curry (Cat King), Judy Greer (Yuki), Andrew Bevis (Prince Lune), Kristen Bell (Hiromi), Kristine Sutherland (Haru’s Mother) and Katia Coe (Little Haru).


Director: Hiroyuki Morita

Writers: Original Graphic Novel by Aoi Hiiragi; Original Japanese Screenplay by Reiko Yohsida; Cindy Davis Hewitt (English version), Donald H. Hewitt (English version)

Producers: Ned Lott (English Version), Toshio Suzuki, Nozomu Takahashi

Rating: English: G for minor scary imagery and cartoon violence (US & Canada)

Feature Run Time: 75 minutes

Bonus Content: Original Japanese Storyboards

Original Japanese Trailers

TV Spots

The Making of The Cat Returns

Behind The Microphone



Release Date: June 16, 2015

Aspect Ratios: Spirited Away: 1.85:1

The Cat Returns: 1.85:1

Audio: Spirited Away: 5.1 DTS - HDMA

The Cat Returns: 5.1 DTS - HDMA

Languages: English, Japanese, French

Subtitles: [English, French]


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Hurrah!! I just hope they don't Bork up the subtitles like they did with CASTLE IN THE SKY.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

*Studio Ghibli: Spirited Away &amp; The Cat Returns on Blu-ray 6/16*

Nevermind


----------

